# Lost my first frog



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I was misting the tanks today and noticed one of my retics sprawled out dead in it's tank. It had already began decomposing a bit with springs crawling all over it but judging by the thicker black stripes down it's back I believe it was the female. The other hid in a brom axil all day so I couldn't verify. She was fine two days ago last I looked for her...big huge and healthy looking and today she is springtail food. I have heard of other froggers loosing frogs for what appears to be no reason but thought it would never happen to me . This sucks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry for your loss, i love retics, they are one of my favorites, i really wish they were easier to keep so they would be more widely available.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Julio. I did verify it was my female that passed. I am wondering if I can introduce this lone male to my other 1.1 pair. It was because of the dead female I had to separate the 2 sets.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Before placing the other one with more I would recommend getting a necropsy done on the deceased one. 

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> Before placing the other one with more I would recommend getting a necropsy done on the deceased one.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry.


aside from that also place the lone male in quarantine for now just in case it has anything and run a fecal on it to make sure it has a clean bill of health before introducing him to you other pair.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Before placing the other one with more I would recommend getting a necropsy done on the deceased one.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry.


Unfortunately, necropsies can only be done within a few hours of death. 

What was the supplement regime?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> Unfortunately, necropsies can only be done within a few hours of death.
> 
> What was the supplement regime?


Not nescesarily true, the body just has to be intact and not decomposed, if it had been preserved in ice water it woudl have been fine.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

It's going to be difficult catching him. I haven't seen much of him since his mate died. But I will put him in qt and run fecals as soon as I can catch him. Their tank is thoroughly seeded with spring tails and I feed ff's liberally every other day. I alternate dusting with rep cal and dendrocare sometimes dusting the same for a few feedings. It's just so odd because she looked so healthy.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Julio said:


> Not nescesarily true, the body just has to be intact and not decomposed, if it had been preserved in ice water it woudl have been fine.


70% alcohol works best and keeping it in the fridge until you mail it off.

Ice water or freezing can kill off important tissues, with the later being worse.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Instead of starting a new thread, I'll just post here that I just lost my first frog. I think I'm sadder now than when I had to give away my 2 dogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea. I don't know what it is, but, it is truly devastating when you lose a frog. I lost one that I'd only had for a few days. Found it in the morning, and, cried all day at work. Felt terrible for weeks and feel terrible again, just now, from thinking about it.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I just lost my first one last night. I bought this group of 4 Azureus (2 unconfirmed pairs) back in May. Everyone was doing fine, but I noticed last week that one of them was considerably thinner than the other 3. I saw no signs of aggression and have been feeding lots and lots of flies. Seemed like he was still getting enough to eat. Well, last night when I was feeding only 3 frogs came out, then I spotted him under a leaf w/ his eyes glossed over and springs crawling on him. Poor little fella. 

I didn't think to preserve him when I found him. I don't know what to think about cause of death. He was much smaller and thinner than the other 3 that were all about the same age. Any ideas? We just had a weather change here that dropped the temp down to around 61F over one night in my place. I put the heater on the next day. I'm thinking maybe being a little thin and undersized made him less likely to survive the temp change.

Thoughts?

-brett


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, losing a frog just plain sucks.

Brett - I would be careful housing 4 Azureus together in the same tank. They can be very agressive frogs and I wouldn't be suprised if your frog was just stressed out from being bullied. Sometimes I think I might have to split up my Azureus and I only have 2 of them in a 30 gallon tank. IMO I wouldn't keep more than 2 together in the same tank. 

Also, what size tank did you have them in?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I was a little concerned in housing a group of 4 Azureus when I started because of the aggression between females, but the guy I bought them from had them housed together in a small cube from the get-go and he didn't think it'd be a problem. 

They were about 8 months out of the water when I got them in May. So that makes them about 15 months old now. Is it possible they weren't aggressive before because they hadn't hit frog-puberty yet? 

I have them in a 55 gal tank with about 3.5' x 1' of usable floor space. I've had them together since May and they've always explored all over the place and I've seen them all eating. 

The other 3 seem to be fine. Happy and hopping around and fat with flies.


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah that could have been the issue. I know that they are not usually aggressive when they are younger, but once they start to mature they become more aggressive. How are the rest of your frogs now?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

one of them is a little shyer than the other two, but all 3 press their noses to the glass when i get home from work and stare at me until i feed them. they seem to be doing fine. all 3 jump all over each other and everywhere going nuts for food, but i have seen no signs of aggressive behavior at any other time.


----------

